# Kayaking Christmas Bay



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Absolutely take your kayak, Christmas is perfect for kayaks, if we have a low water the power boats have access issues, but you're good.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Xmas is great for kayaking. Make sure you bring some good wading boots. 

If you head to the south end of Xmas, you can fish Drum bay and the cut into XMas. There's a ton of shallow oyster bars that you can pull your kayak up on, tie it off, and then walk along the shell and really work the oyster reefs and guts.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Define worth it. Christmas Bay is a pretty place and I have always enjoyed kayaking there. I've found more good fish in general there in the Fall and Spring than in the height of Winter, but that doesn't mean the fish aren't there in January. My fish finding experience has improved over the years so if I struggled finding fish ten years ago in the dead of winter in Christmas Bay that might be different now. Last time I was out there was in November 2019 and the fishing was great, with a lot of sight fishing opportunities for a variety of fish, redfish, trout, sheepshead and black drum. But, November has always been a great month for me in Christmas Bay.

Sheepshead at the least ought to be on the shorelines and any shallow shell out there in January and there might be some redfish along with them. Getting the sheepshead to eat is another story, the redfish will likely be more cooperative. I haven't looked at the weekend's forecast, but Christmas Bay is very exposed for the most part so a big wind will limit where you can go.

Looking back at my logs, I fished there in January of 2010 and 2013 a couple of times and in 2016 six times. January 2010 and 2103 were slow with just a few dink trout and rat reds coming to hand out at Christmas Bay, January 2016 at Christmas Bay was better with a nice mix of solid trout to 6 pounds and 20 slot redfish landed. Water temperatures were in the 50-60 degree range each year and clear to clear green for the most part according to my logs.

I might take a look at the forecasts and see what's up for the weekend. I might even go out there myself if the wind and weather look right.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This weekend not looking bueno


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Last I looked it was going to be cold & wet. Probably going to wait until spring to take the kayak and just fish the canal this time. The wife and I are just going for a long weekend away from the heathens so canal fishing is good for me. I caught some nice reds in June out of the canal and the wife feds crabs with some gulps & cut bait. Thanks for the info it is really appreciated.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

So it looks Saturday morning may be good but a front is coming through that afternoon. High 60's and low wind than mid afternoon wind shifts out of the north and the temp drops. So maybe the kayak will be coming.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

There’s wade fishing there, too, on that south shoreline no kayak or boat necessary, but you’ll likely want some waders as it’s probably too cold to comfortably wet wade unless you are the heartiest of souls. What’s the rule, air plus water temperature equals 100 or more you are good to go. Water is about 60 and the air on Saturday will be close to 70. Plenty of room to spare.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm fairly new to this area for fishing, I'll have to look up the walk in access. But than again, a little kayak trip is always good for the soul. I've only used it on my local lake so far but I do enjoy it. I'll decide by Thursday since we're leaving Friday. All I know is it's going to be the boss and I, a couple of fishing poles, 2 fresh rib eyes, some Devils River bourbon. That's a good weekend anytime in my book.

If you look at an aerial map of the bay and you see that long canal coming out near Mud Island that is where I'll be. Might be a long paddle but oh well.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

I'd be fishing the marshes of Mud Island if I were you.

Forgive me in advance, Kagen likes to say Bro a lot. He is fishing the back lakes in Mud Island in this video.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

That long canal mentioned in post #9 is called by a lot of locals as “the John Wayne Cut”. There’s a marsh drain and little marsh about 1/2 way down on the south bank of the canal that’s worth a look. I knew someone that fished there a lot and typically found some redfish. 

Titlum tatlum Bayou isn’t all that far, with its little marshes on mud island (loaded with redfish at least on one day in the highly entertaining video in post #10) The little Churchill bayous that feed into Churchill bayou or cold pass are even closer and redfish can be in those.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I need to find a detailed map with all of these named areas. Any idea on the depth of that marsh to the left of JW Cut? I know the cut itself is roughly 6-8 ft deep. When I stayed there before I would look at the marsh and wonder what was lurking in there. I may just kayak over there and explore a bit since it's a closer paddle and with the weather that's supposed to move in I don't want to be stuck in shitty stuff.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

What’s rule number one in Fight Club?


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

Beware of that front coming if you’re kayaking. I’m watching that window too, and keep telling myself “don’t do it”.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2020)

Surffshr said:


> Beware of that front coming if you’re kayaking. I’m watching that window too, and keep telling myself “don’t do it”.


When in doubt, don't!


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I'm following the forecast every day and unless the window gets larger I'll probably leave it at home.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

some place names around there.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Thanks for the pic, that's awesome.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

So I ended up NOT taking my kayak and that was a good idea. For those in the area you know what I'm talking about. That rain was something else and than when the wind arrived that was a whole other animal...especially in an RV. When I did have a chance to go try and fish after the rain it was a no go. Mullet were jumping here and there but no real signs of fish and then there was the air boater. I'm trying to fish this canal and here he comes, wide open without a care in the world. Even my wife remarked about what a "dick" he was. Although the fishing wasn't good it was a good trip for the boss and I. Next time the kayak is coming for sure. Thanks again for all of the input.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

I had my kayak loaded up and was ready to go, but the radar said otherwise. Still almost went when the first bunch of storms passed by in the AM, but the afternoon thunderstorms were way worse so I’m glad I aborted my plans. Talked to a guy that was out in his power boat the same day and it broke down. He got hammered by the storms and didn’t have a bit of fun getting peppered by the constant lightning.

Airboat was likely a duck hunter. That’s all about over, I think this weekend is the end of the season. I don’t see very many airboats on that shoreline of Christmas Bay. 

I like fishing Christmas bay over the next few months until about May or so.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

We stayed at the Bluewater RV resort and I think they actually came to the bar. I didn't see any decoys and they seem to be out joy riding. This guy was moving faster than any air boat I have ever seen. I could hear the duck hunters each morning and on Saturday they were lighting them up. I've never hunted that area before but I very well may next year.  You are correct this coming weekend is the finale. I'm hoping to try and get down again before it's unbearably hot. I few guys at the resort had tried to go into the marsh in a jon and didn't last 30 minutes because of the mosquitoes.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

I know a couple of the local airboaters around there. One guy comes over that general way pretty often, he’s tall and pretty skinny, 40’s and barefoot every time I see him. He fly fishes from the bow of his boat. Says he powers into marsh lakes and then shuts it down and drifts or maybe electric motors to the fish. His boat is a super fast, max horsepower type. Seems like he was running 1,200 horsepower when I talked to him a few years ago. He’s not a guide as far as I know, just enjoys fast cars, bikes and boats. 

Could have been a guide back there scouting, there’s a lot of water back in there on elevated tides or if we get some rain, some of the lakes are more fresh than salt.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Is the boat ramp there just for the RV park or is it a pay launch?


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Is the boat ramp there just for the RV park or is it a pay launch?


I think it's for guests since you have to use a code to get into the park.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

karstopo said:


> I know a couple of the local airboaters around there. One guy comes over that general way pretty often, he’s tall and pretty skinny, 40’s and barefoot every time I see him. He fly fishes from the bow of his boat. Says he powers into marsh lakes and then shuts it down and drifts or maybe electric motors to the fish. His boat is a super fast, max horsepower type. Seems like he was running 1,200 horsepower when I talked to him a few years ago. He’s not a guide as far as I know, just enjoys fast cars, bikes and boats.
> 
> Could have been a guide back there scouting, there’s a lot of water back in there on elevated tides or if we get some rain, some of the lakes are more fresh than salt.


It was 2 guys and a girl. They came blowing in, stayed for an hour or so and then blew out. They came in around 4-4:30 and left 5:30-6. I'm pretty positive they weren't scouting. Initially it looked like they were heading to Cold Pass and than spun around and hit the canal. From the canal they hopped into the shallow grass and hauled ass towards the restaurant & bar.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Chad Cohn said:


> I think it's for guests since you have to use a code to get into the park.


Thanks


----------

